# "Monster" Marble HMPK



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My marble HMPK pair spawned this afternoon  

I got the pair from Monroe who I believe originally imported the pair from thailand. They were very easy breeders 

The eggs should hopefully hatch Wednesday. Fingers crossed for a big spawn.

Here's a couple pics I borrowed from Monroe since I don't have any good ones of the pair myself. These pics don't do them justice, they are VERY nice looking fish so I should have a good looking batch of kids here in a few weeks


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

woo hoo! That is great news. I thought that pair was very nice, and I can't wait to see how their fry look.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yey! I'm glad they worked for you ) I must've tried when they were too young still... Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're going to produce some beautiful babies.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm excited to see what I get. I tried a marble HM spawn before but it was my first time out and I lost all the fry to velvet I think.

I was so happy with how well the pair did. I put them in the spawning tank yesterday morning. The female let HERSELF out of the breeder net thing sometime yesterday evening but since they were being cool I just left them. Then by 12pm today they were spawning.

When I got home tonight they had obviously finished so I got the female out. She has a few nips and tears but nothing major, a week or two in her jar and then she'll be good to go back into the sorority.


Also, this is my FIRST short fin spawn :-D I'm curious to see how they grow/develop compared to longfins.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh i wanted them to spawn SOOOOO badly. good luck.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got home. The eggs are bunched up in a nice tight ball. They look pretty good IMO. Big Boy (which is what I've been calling the male) is doing an excellent job caring for them. 

It may be a little while longer before they hatch. My heater was heating the tank too hot so I unplugged it. I'd planned to fiddle with it but they spawned before I had the chance and right now I don't want to upset the male. The tank is holding at 78* room temperature so hopefully they hatch in the next 24-48 hours.

I'll try to get some more pictures and upload them. It might not be until friday that I have time to upload them. I'm in class and working and Bella's surgery is this Thursday so I've got a lot on my plate and little time for uploading pics right now.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

who is Bella?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

EEEK! This pair spawned?!?! OH EM GEE! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.... Probably a little TOO excited.... B:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL Thanks Fuulie I'm excited about this pair too. I'm hoping to maybe even get a couple fish worthy of showing... that is, if I can afford to show 

Bella is my dog. She has a tumor that is being removed on Thursday and we are hoping it turns out to be benign.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish I could say I'd buy one of the leftovers, but I'm in way over my head as it is trying to keep up with Robert and all my work and classes. :c 

I'm sure you'll get some spectacular fish. Look at the parents. They're just so pretty. ;u;


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see what the spawn look like. Beautiful parents!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope everything goes well for Bella on thursday.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

best wishes to bella! and good luck with this spawn. Can't wait to see what the fry look like


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Update: Hatch Day 

When I checked on the eggs this morning before leaving for class I saw one fry had already hatched and was hanging from the nest. I expect more should be hatched when I get home.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're completely hatched. Seems like a small brood but that's ok since this was their first time.. I expected some duds even though there were a lot of eggs. I do plan to recondition the pair and spawn again as soon as the male is out of the tank. I'll also be spawning my marble pair I got from Karen so I'll have long and short fins.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember this pair. I fell in love with the male. Can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I had a scare last night. I went to check on the kids and couldn't find any. I looked and looked. I was so upset because I thought Big boy had eaten them.

But I got out a better flashlight and finally I found them (right in front of my nose lol). I don't have a light on this tank so it's hard to see already and it's a weird angle to get a look into the nest but they're there and there's a good bunch of them.

I'm going to upload some pictures today and try to get some decent shots of the wigglers but no promises.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful fish you have


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

PIC SPAM***

The fry are free swimming now. I removed the male. He was being a good daddy but I didn't want to risk him snacking on the fry. These suckers are BIG. Normally mine aren't this size until they're about 7 days old. Tonight they're not getting fed and tomorrow they're being fed VE while I set up my brine shrimp hatchery. Due to moving my MW, BW, and WW are all in need of some TLC so I'm trying out just going straight to BBS.

Pics...






















































Daddy and Kids...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

D'aaawwww! How precious. <3 Their Daddy is completely gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, he's beautiful!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks  I love his silver eyes. They're so striking in person against his black face. Normally I wouldn't breed for that kind of thing but I really would love it if some of the fry got those eyes.

The female is really gorgeous too. That's not the best pic of her. Eventually I'll have time to snap some photos of the big kids.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

They're looking great! He's got some more blue marbling on him ) Artemis (I dunno what you named her) is almost all black now! Yey for the big babies!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you have some fish to work with further. The first few weeks are critical.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol Monroe... I havnt really named them. I call the male big boy or more recently "daddyo" and the female "mama".

I'm hoping for good things from this spawn. My bannana and walter worm cultures are doing better than I thought so I won't have to jump straight to bbs. They're in a 5 gallon right now but I think I'm going to try to transfer them to a 10 by the end of the week or next week at the latest. That way I'll be able to get a little more heat on them. I'm going to fill a 10 today and see if I can gert a stable 82 * in it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Babies will be a week old tomorrow  Started daily water changes yesterday. Right now I'm only doing about a gallon of water, just enough to clean up the bottom a bit. Once they're 10-14 days old I'll start doing bigger water changes.

They're eating wormies right now. Mainly Walter and Banana worms but my micros are finally ready to fed as well. I'll probably start BBS at 14 days.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Good luck!  I love your male, he reminds me of Poseidon a bit.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait for pics. lol


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

lol me too, awsome bettas you got there


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats on the spawn 1f2f! Judging by the parents, you are going to get some very colorful babies!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll probably wait another week or two to get more pics.. they basically look the same as they did except they're a little bigger.

I'm not too worried about what colors I get because they're so colorful. I'll be looking solely for form and finnage. I'm not even sure where I want to take this spawn color wise. I prefer bi-color marbles (specifically white/solid color types) so as far as colors go I think this will be a mix and match line. I bet I'd get some nifty things going on if I crossed one of NIBs fry with these kids.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the idea of crossing them with NIB's fry, that would be really interesting!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love to see the results of that.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that would be interesting to see. That would give me something to look forward to while I'm deployed. And if you have any left by the time I return I that would be great.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

*Looking at the bubble nest and that orange stuff on it* 
I... can't see them! Are they the orange stuff?! 

*Blinks and looks like half an inch down* 
OH! 
Hahaha now I see them! So CUTE!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nib betta, how long will you be deployed and will you be able to have access to internet?


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Nib betta, how long will you be deployed and will you be able to have access to internet?


I'll be gone a year, but I will have access to the internet. The war would come to an end if they cut off our internet access :lol:.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no breeding fish for a year!!!!!!! that is torture!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I'll make sure to email you updates and pics of the babies and the adults every once in a while and will most certainly save you some fry when I start spawning them.


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

You know what, I was just going to ask everyone if they could post their fry pics in the Black Fire Spawn thread. That way we can track everyone's progress in one thread. I think Smellsfire posted pics there last night.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a great idea! I'll try to get some posted tomorrow. They've finally started showing their colors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

NIB BETTA said:


> I'll be gone a year, but I will have access to the internet. The war would come to an end if they cut off our internet access :lol:.


I hope you can visit the forum every once in awhile. I wish you the best and thank you for your service.


----------

